# detailers north wales? any recommendations?



## techmob (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Guys

can anyone recommend a decent detailer in North Wales?

I have a 60 plate bmw, just want it to be done properly and then I can take it from there.

cheers


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

My folks live in Anglesey so I often work up there. If you PM me your number I'll give you a call and let you know what we can offer.

Best regards.

James


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

CLB in wrexham.


----------

